# how do i become a driving instructor in spain?



## jon grover

i am currently a driving instructor in the uk and would like to know how to become a qualified driving instructor in spain. is there a need for english instructors? what would be the best area to work? also, my wife is a registered child minder. is there a need for child minders? and if so what does she need to do to continue child minding? who is the governing body? i would really appreciate some feedback. thanks


----------



## chris(madrid)

jon grover said:


> i am currently a driving instructor in the uk and would like to know how to become a qualified driving instructor in spain. is there a need for english instructors?


Well let me start this way. How's your Spanish?

You will not make a living teaching in English. Most English speakers arrive here WITH a licence. Offspring of ex-pats will generally be bilingual by the time they get to driving age. And all your dealings upwards would have to be in real 100% bureaucratic Spanish. Also it would be important that your STUDENTS learn in Spanish as the TEST centre will not exam in English.

Think about it - would a non-english speaker be able to make a go of it in the UK?


----------



## jojo

I had a friend who visited us in Spain who is a driving instructor in the UK and he was amazed by the poor quality of driving on the roads and said he wouldnt know where to start to teach here. And of course the language could be a problem if you'renot totally fluent

Not sure on child minding, I dont know if there's a governing body, and I dont know if there would be much need for child minders for ex-pats???? 

Jo


----------



## yesnikki

jon grover said:


> i am currently a driving instructor in the uk and would like to know how to become a qualified driving instructor in spain. is there a need for english instructors? what would be the best area to work? also, my wife is a registered child minder. is there a need for child minders? and if so what does she need to do to continue child minding? who is the governing body? i would really appreciate some feedback. thanks



I am also an ADI in the UK but have been living in spain for the past 4 years.. I have done some research and have found that although it should be a simple process to transfer your badge to spain, it isn´t. 

Being part of the EU means that we should be able to continue our chosen career in any EU country. I have found out the following...

firstly, you need to be a fluent spanish speaker. If you are then it is quite simple to get your license transferred and translated to spain. You do this by applying to Trafico in Madrid. All major driving schools over here are willing to help with this process.

There are lots of expats living in spain that want english speaking instructors and most of the driving schools know this and would bite their hands off to get you to work for them... but again and again.... you need to speak spanish....

The way they teach people to drive is also very different... it consists of lots of hours in the classroom, which all instructors over here like to do... only a few hours are spent actually driving!!! (probably why they turn out to be such terrible drivers).

From my investigations, they put far too much time in the theory and not enough time on the road....

The test consists of upto 4 pupils in the car taking their tests together!! The instructor (you) takes the passenger seat, the examiner in the rear and the pupils take it in turns to drive... the examiner orders the instructor to inform the pupil to carry out various tasks throughout their section of the drive. The result is not immediate... the pupils recieve their test results up to 3 weeks after by post..

There is no provision for pupils to drive on the road before passing their test without a qualified instructor present.

I think that most driving instructors are "employed" by larger companies, this may have to do with the fact that they have to have large offices to carry out their classroom theory lessons.

They do now have the theory test in english and all study materials are also available in english too.

I have personally been told that as soon as I am fluent in spanish I can have a job... been here 4 years and still am not fluent... a lot harder than it seems, there just never seems to be the time to study..

I hope I havent gone on too much, but thought you needed to know how it works over here.....

Cheers
Nikki


----------



## jojo

yesnikki said:


> I am also an ADI in the UK but have been living in spain for the past 4 years.. I have done some research and have found that although it should be a simple process to transfer your badge to spain, it isn´t.
> 
> Being part of the EU means that we should be able to continue our chosen career in any EU country. I have found out the following...
> 
> firstly, you need to be a fluent spanish speaker. If you are then it is quite simple to get your license transferred and translated to spain. You do this by applying to Trafico in Madrid. All major driving schools over here are willing to help with this process.
> 
> There are lots of expats living in spain that want english speaking instructors and most of the driving schools know this and would bite their hands off to get you to work for them... but again and again.... you need to speak spanish....
> 
> The way they teach people to drive is also very different... it consists of lots of hours in the classroom, which all instructors over here like to do... only a few hours are spent actually driving!!! (probably why they turn out to be such terrible drivers).
> 
> From my investigations, they put far too much time in the theory and not enough time on the road....
> 
> The test consists of upto 4 pupils in the car taking their tests together!! The instructor (you) takes the passenger seat, the examiner in the rear and the pupils take it in turns to drive... the examiner orders the instructor to inform the pupil to carry out various tasks throughout their section of the drive. The result is not immediate... the pupils recieve their test results up to 3 weeks after by post..
> 
> There is no provision for pupils to drive on the road before passing their test without a qualified instructor present.
> 
> I think that most driving instructors are "employed" by larger companies, this may have to do with the fact that they have to have large offices to carry out their classroom theory lessons.
> 
> They do now have the theory test in english and all study materials are also available in english too.
> 
> I have personally been told that as soon as I am fluent in spanish I can have a job... been here 4 years and still am not fluent... a lot harder than it seems, there just never seems to be the time to study..
> 
> I hope I havent gone on too much, but thought you needed to know how it works over here.....
> 
> Cheers
> Nikki


Interestingly another thought on this one is that most of the expat learners are gonna be bilingual cos they've been here a whil and therefore it isnt as important for them to have an english speaking instructor!

One thing I think would be a good idea tho, is for a driving instructor who could do a couple of lessons for new arrivals - people who have a current driving licences but arent yet confident driving on the wrong side of the road amongst the "crazy" spanish drivers! I personally would have taken that one up - I was more than terrified on my first trip out in the car!!!!

Jo


----------



## jaan

I would be glad to use your service here.

If i will stay here for longer then probably won't do driving license for another year or two.
I plan to do it for last 10 years


----------



## chris(madrid)

BE AWARE - The regional test centres ALL differ in how they operate. Spain is like this - get used to it. 

I used to work opposite Madrids. The daughter of a Spanish friend has just taken her test there and was given a paper for trafico saying she'd passed - so obviously here the marking procedure is different.

We have lots of small schools near us too. All private and not part of a group. This is how Spain is - full of autonomos. It measn however you need to invest in vehicles.

I cant believe anybody would doubt that fluent Spanish is a prerequisite. Not only would an instructor have to converse with his students - but also with examiners and test centres - plus all sorts of other institutions. These ALL operate in Spanish. This is Spain. 

The only english speakers (in general) who'd need an expat instructor will really be those who for some reason lost their licence (dui etc) OR are non-EU. Any EU member can simply swap their licence (use a gestor to ease life by all means) and renewals are a simple process. And kids raised here will be fine with Spanish - unless they've been isolated by their parents.

OH - one BIG point. More and more larger schools are OBLIGATED to offer Bike/Car and HGV training to survive - this from our local school. It means they therefore have to have vehicles available and this (in the case of a truck) is NOT minimal. Our local has car and bike only. Are you HGV and bike certified? - if not you're lower down on the list.

I'd not say Spanish driving is that bad. Ever driven in rural Italy?. Certainly in some areas (Valencia is one) they can demonstrate a remarkable lack of regard for things like traffic lights. But it's way easier to drive here than in the UK now imo. At least here you can concentrate on the road - in the UK I find I'm always looking for speed cameras. 

Oh and we drive on the right side of the road here too


----------



## Stevex9

Hi

Sorry for the delay, but I have only just seen your post and joined the forum. I am an ADI in the UK and a Qualified Advanced Police Driving Instructor. I have been saying for ages about doing refresher and confidence courses for ex pats.

I am going to make enquiries to establish if my skills can be utilised here in Spain.

Cheers

Stevex9


----------



## jojo

Stevex9 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry for the delay, but I have only just seen your post and joined the forum. I am an ADI in the UK and a Qualified Advanced Police Driving Instructor. I have been saying for ages about doing refresher and confidence courses for ex pats.
> 
> I am going to make enquiries to establish if my skills can be utilised here in Spain.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Stevex9



I have a friend who has exactly the same qualifications as you and he was going to do the same. He changed his mind on the 15 minute drive from the airport when he visited - the rules and the driving mindset in Spain are very different. When my friend saw people happily parking on round abouts - including a guardia car search on one of them he was horrified. Also you must be able to read, write and speak fluent Spanish.

Sorry, it sounds like I'm trying to put you off. I'm not, honest, I really wanted my friend to be able to do it, in fact he knew a guy over here who had a driving school in Spain and he had warned him about Spanish driving and I told him not to listen. So dont be put off by what I've said - altho the speaking Spanish part is a must - theres a lot of driving theory to do - yes, even for an expat refresher course and there arent that many expats who are coming over that need them

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre

Never...never...never..drive between 1pm and 2pm. It is ill advised to come between a Spaniard and his siesta. Find something else to do..something more relaxing and comforting. Like driving rusty nails into your eyeballs. The alternative just does'nt bear thinking about.


----------



## mrypg9

Hombre said:


> Never...never...never..drive between 1pm and 2pm. It is ill advised to come between a Spaniard and his siesta. Find something else to do..something more relaxing and comforting. Like driving rusty nails into your eyeballs. The alternative just does'nt bear thinking about.


I've often wondered - what do people actually do during the siesta?
Do they have a home-cooked lunch then sleep it off?
Is it the time set aside for amorous liaisons, like the French heure bleu?
I use the time to go to Mercadona as it's empty so whatever the locals do, I'm pleased they do it.


----------



## Hombre

mrypg9 said:


> I've often wondered - what do people actually do during the siesta?
> Do they have a home-cooked lunch then sleep it off?
> Is it the time set aside for amorous liaisons, like the French heure bleu?
> I use the time to go to Mercadona as it's empty so whatever the locals do, I'm pleased they do it.


It is time for YOU..it is time to eat with your loved one/ones. It is time to read a book..do some gardening..watch TV..listen to the radio..make love...make love again..talk with friends/ neighbours...go for a run/walk/drink..have a nap. It is NEVER time to go to Mercadona.


----------



## Hombre

mrypg9 said:


> I've often wondered - what do people actually do during the siesta?
> Do they have a home-cooked lunch then sleep it off?
> Is it the time set aside for amorous liaisons, like the French heure bleu?
> I use the time to go to Mercadona as it's empty so whatever the locals do, I'm pleased they do it.


It is time for YOU..it is time to eat with your loved one/ones. It is time to read a book..do some gardening..watch TV..listen to the radio..make love...make love again..talk with friends/ neighbours...go for a run/walk/drink..have a nap. It is NEVER time to go to Mercadona.
In my opinion all the world should have a siesta every day.


----------



## mrypg9

Hombre said:


> It is time for YOU..it is time to eat with your loved one/ones. It is time to read a book..do some gardening..watch TV..listen to the radio..make love...make love again..talk with friends/ neighbours...go for a run/walk/drink..have a nap. It is NEVER time to go to Mercadona.


But I do those things -well, most of them- during the rest of the day.
For example: I took Our Little Azor for a long walk this morning and am now posting this sitting in front of a blazing log fire and in about five minutes I'll have a G&T.
Then I'll have dinner, watch Spurs play Man City and then do something else of a more social nature, perhaps.
So what time could be better than siesta to go shopping?


----------



## jojo

It makes sense! In the summer its too hot to work or do anything much during the afternoon. Its like instead of us brits sleeping/resting for eight hours a night, the spanish have two lots of four hours, that way, they can have those lovely summer nights to "play"!! I always hit mercadona too tho, lovely and quiet... and cool!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9

jojo said:


> It makes sense! In the summer its too hot to work or do anything much during the afternoon. Its like instead of us brits sleeping/resting for eight hours a night, the spanish have two lots of four hours, that way, they can have those lovely summer nights to "play"!! I always hit mercadona too tho, lovely and quiet... and cool!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Oh, I don't go to Mercadona or anywhere come to that when it's hot.
In fact, I rarely move more than 2 metres from the pool.
BTW, it rained here today but it's not cold.


----------



## johngraham

jon grover said:


> i am currently a driving instructor in the uk and would like to know how to become a qualified driving instructor in spain. is there a need for english instructors? what would be the best area to work? also, my wife is a registered child minder. is there a need for child minders? and if so what does she need to do to continue child minding? who is the governing body? i would really appreciate some feedback. thanks


Hi,
To becoming a driving instructor is a fairly straightforward process:

1) Associate yourself with a certified driving school before you apply to become a certified driver education instructor.
2) Obtain a certification packet from your state's driver instructional services division.
3) Make sure you satisfy the minimum requirements before you apply. You must be at least 21 years of age, have a high school diploma or its equivalent and a valid license to drive the type of vehicle you will be certified to teach.
Please confirm with spain driving authority

Hope this will help


----------



## Taurian

johngraham said:


> Hi,
> To becoming a driving instructor is a fairly straightforward process:
> 
> 1) Associate yourself with a certified driving school before you apply to become a certified driver education instructor.
> 2) Obtain a certification packet from your state's driver instructional services division.
> 3) Make sure you satisfy the minimum requirements before you apply. You must be at least 21 years of age, have a high school diploma or its equivalent and a valid license to drive the type of vehicle you will be certified to teach.
> Please confirm with spain driving authority
> 
> Hope this will help



Hi John

I wonder if you realise that you are replying to a post that is 1.5 yrs old :confused2:


----------



## drivinginstructor

*driving instructor in spain*



yesnikki said:


> I am also an ADI in the UK but have been living in spain for the past 4 years.. I have done some research and have found that although it should be a simple process to transfer your badge to spain, it isn´t.
> 
> Being part of the EU means that we should be able to continue our chosen career in any EU country. I have found out the following...
> 
> firstly, you need to be a fluent spanish speaker. If you are then it is quite simple to get your license transferred and translated to spain. You do this by applying to Trafico in Madrid. All major driving schools over here are willing to help with this process.
> 
> There are lots of expats living in spain that want english speaking instructors and most of the driving schools know this and would bite their hands off to get you to work for them... but again and again.... you need to speak spanish....
> 
> The way they teach people to drive is also very different... it consists of lots of hours in the classroom, which all instructors over here like to do... only a few hours are spent actually driving!!! (probably why they turn out to be such terrible drivers).
> 
> From my investigations, they put far too much time in the theory and not enough time on the road....
> 
> The test consists of upto 4 pupils in the car taking their tests together!! The instructor (you) takes the passenger seat, the examiner in the rear and the pupils take it in turns to drive... the examiner orders the instructor to inform the pupil to carry out various tasks throughout their section of the drive. The result is not immediate... the pupils recieve their test results up to 3 weeks after by post..
> 
> There is no provision for pupils to drive on the road before passing their test without a qualified instructor present.
> 
> I think that most driving instructors are "employed" by larger companies, this may have to do with the fact that they have to have large offices to carry out their classroom theory lessons.
> 
> They do now have the theory test in english and all study materials are also available in english too.
> 
> I have personally been told that as soon as I am fluent in spanish I can have a job... been here 4 years and still am not fluent... a lot harder than it seems, there just never seems to be the time to study..
> 
> I hope I havent gone on too much, but thought you needed to know how it works over here.....
> 
> Cheers
> Nikki


if you want to be instructor in spain the process is very long and hard. All exams are in spanish, and i can explain you all if you desire. Anyway i do beileve that it is posible to validate a british instructor license. Other questions i would like to mention...... 1.Do you think i'd be able to work as instructor in G.B without a fluent english level..... 2. Not so many expats demand services you mention...in my opinion... 3 Unfortunately pupils don't take the classes they need because of money...... 4. Exam are ruled by law and have a minimum duration of 20min and obligatory maneuvers ... 5.Theoric results are given next day at traffic offices and internet; and results of practical exams are immediate full..... 6. Open a driving school involves many requirements, among those, is to have a large classroom. I feel shame and grief for people who don't appreciate what each country and environment con offer them, not taking the good and looking for faults. I do love your country, and always look for the good. 
Warm greetings for all. I'd also be interested in validating my drver instructor license. Thanks. Regards all my british friends


----------



## coruna

*RE: Driving Instructor in Spain*



jon grover said:


> i am currently a driving instructor in the uk and would like to know how to become a qualified driving instructor in spain. is there a need for english instructors? what would be the best area to work? also, my wife is a registered child minder. is there a need for child minders? and if so what does she need to do to continue child minding? who is the governing body? i would really appreciate some feedback. thanks


I am in the process of being a ADI and a I am doing this for two reasons, One: to work for my self and I enjoy teaching, TWO: I may want to move to Spain in the future as my family come from there so I want a vocation that I can use in Europe.

I speak broken Spanish at the moment so I have purchased a CD set to teach me fluent Spanish, my only issue was wether I was able to transfer my skills and qualifactions to Spain, after many checks it seems the Spanish want fully qualified Instructors to teach there students, as for standards on their driving thats where Instructors from England are able to teach them how to pass their test and how to be a good driver.

I would love to teach while driving on great scenic spanish roads other than the A1 wouldn't you?


----------



## Alcalaina

I wish someone would set up a business teaching Brits who have already driven in the UK how to drive safely in Spain. There are so many differences - and not just being on the other side of the road! Even a two-hour session would be so useful to people who have recently arrived here.


----------



## jojo

Alcalaina said:


> I wish someone would set up a business teaching Brits who have already driven in the UK how to drive safely in Spain. There are so many differences - and not just being on the other side of the road! Even a two-hour session would be so useful to people who have recently arrived here.


I would have liked that. Driving in Spain is soooooo different to driving in the UK. In fact I went out in a UK car on a UK road for the first time in nearly four years today and I have to say, driving here is much easier and more orderly - especially roundabouts. Road signs and markings are clearer and it seems (with the odd exception), everyone knows and adheres to the same rules.......... and none of those dreadful metal speed bumps!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## coruna

Alcalaina said:


> I wish someone would set up a business teaching Brits who have already driven in the UK how to drive safely in Spain. There are so many differences - and not just being on the other side of the road! Even a two-hour session would be so useful to people who have recently arrived here.


Do you believe people would be intrested in a lesson before they pick up there rented car? are there any British driving instructors in your region?

I am training so I can teach Spanish and British students, would the British be intrested in this service, I would teach them how to pass the Spanish test's but I would also teach them to the standards of the DSA.


----------



## jojo

coruna said:


> Do you believe people would be intrested in a lesson before they pick up there rented car? are there any British driving instructors in your region?
> 
> I am training so I can teach Spanish and British students, would the British be intrested in this service, I would teach them how to pass the Spanish test's but I would also teach them to the standards of the DSA.


I think it would be a great service to offer, I dont think they'd be enough people interested to make a living and it would probably only be a few new ex-pats who have purchased a car, rather than tourists who've hired one. But it would be a good service to advertise. Not sure the British DSA would apply in Spain, it would be more showing them the differences and practicing to give them confidence

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

Alcalaina said:


> I wish someone would set up a business teaching Brits who have already driven in the UK how to drive safely in Spain. There are so many differences - and not just being on the other side of the road! Even a two-hour session would be so useful to people who have recently arrived here.


there used to be (maybe still is) a former UK driving instructor around here who did just that..........she admitted that she didn't earn enough at it to make a living & actually spent more time ferrying people to hospital visits & translating


----------



## xabiaxica

coruna said:


> Do you believe people would be intrested in a lesson before they pick up there rented car? are there any British driving instructors in your region?
> 
> I am training so I can teach Spanish and British students, would the British be intrested in this service, I would teach them how to pass the Spanish test's but I would also teach them to the standards of the DSA.


you're actually studying for the Spanish Driving Instructor exam?

I'd say that a native English speaker, fluent in Spanish & with the Spanish Driving Instructor Qualification, would have driving schools queuing up to give him a job in high brit expat areas

I don't think the DSA standards would be of any use/interest to a driving school in Spain, though


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Actually, I think the simple answer to this question is that you don't.
You have to be a fully qualified driving instructor in Spain (and in Spanish) to be able to train people how to drive in Spain which means doing all your driving instructor exams again in Spanish and according to the Spanish laws.
It's not impossible, but to do it you would require a very high level of Spanish, both written and spoken, a fair bit of money and time to invest in studying, doing exams and setting up your own business.
It doesn't appear to be do-able, but perhaps I've just woken up in a bad mood...
I'm sorry, but I think you need to go back to the drawing board on this one.

Having said that, look at these 2 websites
http://www.englishdrivingschool.com/

http://www.english-driving-school.com/


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> Actually, I think the simple answer to this question is that you don't.
> You have to be a fully qualified driving instructor in Spain (and in Spanish) to be able to train people how to drive in Spain which means doing all your driving instructor exams again in Spanish and according to the Spanish laws.
> It's not impossible, but to do it you would require a very high level of Spanish, both written and spoken, a fair bit of money and time to invest in studying, doing exams and setting up your own business.
> It doesn't appear to be do-able, but perhaps I've just woken up in a bad mood...
> I'm sorry, but I think you need to go back to the drawing board on this one.


oh........did I misread/misunderstand?


coruna _isn't _studying here for the Spanish qualification?


ah well, in that case..............you're right- no chance


----------



## Pesky Wesky

xabiachica said:


> oh........did I misread/misunderstand?
> 
> 
> coruna _isn't _studying here for the Spanish qualification?
> 
> 
> ah well, in that case..............you're right- no chance


Don't know xabiachica, but I understood that he's studying to be an ADI (advanced driving instructor??) in UK and he's studying Spanish, (Post 20) but only he can clear that up!!
Anyway, I did find a couple of interesting links for him...


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> Don't know xabiachica, but I understood that he's studying to be an ADI (advanced driving instructor??) in UK and he's studying Spanish, (Post 20) but only he can clear that up!!
> Anyway, I did find a couple of interesting links for him...


must have missed that one.....

yes, I see , he speaks broken spanish & wants to teach on the scenic spanish roads


won't work on so many levels

and from what I've seen most of the teaching seems to take place in the classroom & the on-road stuff isn't on the scenic roads.

anyway, wouldn't an instructor have to be looking at the road rather than the scenery 


hopefully coruna will come back & clear up any misunderstanding........


----------



## Seb*

AFAIK you have to be a fully qualified (in spain) driving instructor in a fully equipped driving school car to be able to let people *without* a driving license drive on the road. The police won't be too amused, if a british ADI let's people without license drive around in his car


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Seb* said:


> AFAIK you have to be a fully qualified (in spain) driving instructor in a fully equipped driving school car to be able to let people *without* a driving license drive on the road. The police won't be too amused, if a british ADI let's people without license drive around in his car


That's correct Seb


----------

